
CodeStream Master Plan: addressing the messaging gap for developers with markers - ppezaris
https://dev.to/ppezaris/codestream-master-plan-5boh
======
ppezaris
Hi, I’m Peter the CEO of CodeStream. I’ve been an internet entrepreneur for
the last 23 years and I am very fortunate to have worked with the same
management team during that time, with two eight-figure and one nine-figure
exits under our belts. Commissioner.COM (now CBSSports.com) was the first to
bring fantasy sports online. Multiply introduced the first social network news
feed. And Glip, which launched the same month as Slack with a very similar
product, is now the app serving RingCentral’s nearly three million paying
customers. These three companies all had something in common, which is
enabling group conversation and collaboration at scale.

Understanding code is one of the hardest problems in software development. At
CodeStream, we think we have a novel approach to address this by first making
it easier for developers to talk about code, and then capturing those code-
based conversations and homing them where they belong -- with the code.

How we deliver the first phase of this functionality, and why we think it’s
important, is outlined in the link above.

[sorry if you saw this yesterday; I had a glitch in posting it the first time]

------
The_Waterboy
Hi, thanks for building CodeStream, I'm working on a universal celebration
platform (LinKedIn for celebration), but is a social value network not a
social media network. Basically we don't see end user as a by product so is a
different business_logic_$, the project is in stealth mode for now but it will
be released shortly, probably 1Q_2019. Long story short we plan to use
CodeStream and contribute to CodeStream mission, thanks.

~~~
ppezaris
Thanks very much! Let me know if you have any specific feedback about it.

------
crazyjayd
We are in planning stages for a new project, with everyone remote, this looks
like a great way to keep the project moving forward and help with code review.
Any ETA on VS Code availability?

~~~
ppezaris
VS code is available now. Other editors to follow, based on the great work of
the LSP project. [https://langserver.org](https://langserver.org)

------
alexandercrohde
Sounds like a cool concept.

Personally, it's been my (cynical) conclusion that a lot of times the bad-
communication around code (e.g. lack of documentation/comments, resistance to
PR feedback, closed architecture discussions), when it happens, can be
attributed to motivations rather than lack of means.

But perhaps tooling provides more visibility around that and reduces the
barrier for edge-cases.

~~~
ppezaris
there's one other aspect i've learned from having built and studied
communications systems over the last two decades, which is that you shouldn't
underestimate how many edge-cases there are when barriers are reduced.

in 2004 nobody shared photos of their lunch with their friends, not because it
wasn't possible, but because it wasn't easy. last week i witnessed a teenage
girl in a restaurant spend the entirety of a 30-minute dinner taking and
sharing selfies. perhaps 100 in total.

it's my sincere hope that a reduction in friction gets us all talking about
code more often.

------
bcanzanella
Hi Peter,

You mentioned this "...the ability to talk about any block of code, on any
branch, in any state..." Re: "any state." On our team, we'd love the ability
to comment on uncommitted changes and share with the team, as it would prevent
us from requiring short-lived feature branches. Is that ability available now?

~~~
ppezaris
Yes, absolutely. I made this short video to demonstrate how:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4HCiiQvMuY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4HCiiQvMuY)

------
sqs
It would be awesome if I could self-host CodeStream in our own network. Any
plans for that?

~~~
ppezaris
We're actively looking into it using docker. Would that work for your
infrastructure?

------
tomhadfield
I love what you're doing Peter. Which code editors are you planning to support
next?

~~~
ppezaris
In approximate order: vscode, atom, visual studio, jetbrains (intellij,
webstorm, etc), sublime.

We also plan to publish our marker API so that fans of a particular editor
will be able to create a client, should they be so motivated.

------
hossbeast
What if I use a text editor and not an IDE?

~~~
ppezaris
Which one?

~~~
hossbeast
Vim

~~~
ppezaris
We do plan to include what support we can in vim, given the limitations of the
UI. It's certainly one of our most-requested editors.

Quick question on vim usage. Do you live in your terminal, and fire up vim,
edit the file, and quit? Or do you leave your vim process running all the time
(or nearly all the time)?

~~~
hossbeast
I live in the terminal, and fire up a vim instance when I need it (which is
frequently). I probably have a few to a dozen processes at any one time
depending on what I'm doing.

~~~
ppezaris
Thanks for the feedback.

------
fuckthecops
Hi Peter love what you're doing. Really interested to see where this ends up
in a few years.

PS. +1 for Webstorm support

~~~
mankz
+100 for Webstorm support yes! :)

~~~
ppezaris
Noted!

